# Hs81t hedge trimmer



## EJobson2001 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey All
I just purchased a used hs81t, and it runs great. My question is can I Purchase the blades for the hs81r and interchange them. The guy at the parts shop wasn't sure because they are different part numbers. It's the same head, but is it geard differently?

-Eric

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 6, 2018)

The blades are different because of different cutting speed of the blades between the HS 81 T and R. The HS 81T has a higher cutting speed and a different gear transmission as the HS 81 R. I`m not sure if that is possible to use HS 81 R blades on a HS 81 T, I think it`s not good for the gear head. The distance between the cutting teeth of the R version is wider as on the T version. I would not do it because of the much higher force that comes on to the gear.

Transmission ratios are:
HS 81 R: 9 : 53, 3057 1/min
HS 81 T: 14 : 51, 4941 1/min


----------



## EJobson2001 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I wonder what the dealer would charge for the gears?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

